# Jimbo, the African Grey



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Went into the living room to feed Jimbo and Paddy (the Senegal) as usual every morning, and Jimbo is dead on the bottom of his cage. Absolutely devastated, he was such a character. Words cannot express how I am feeling, and how I am going to now have to do what I have to do.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

That's grim. I understand they can live a long time? My old 'local' pet shop had one, Bobby. That bird was there all my life. Died a year or two back.

At least it sounds like Jimbo didn't suffer some slow decline.

Have ye considered a Taxidermist? I know some of the best.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you. We got him from my brother-in-law's deceased aunt and then uncle. He 'came' here in the 70's, from what we gleaned from their obviously now grown-up children, and we had him for just under 10 years. He could say lots of things, and I've just come home now and there's no greeting. He would call out when we opened the front door. Being an Essex resident his favourite word was Wha'!

He wasn't the best specimen - becoming blind in one eye and only one properly functioning wing. He had been seen by a well respected Avian Vet (local to us fortunately) and it was decided to leave all alone. He has gone to the garden - a friend came and dealt with everything for me.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwww no so sorry to hear that. Most likely old age by the sounds of it. My African grey, Oscar, is around 20 years old and I have had him since he was 16 weeks old. As said at least it was quick, no lingering illness or having to make that awful decision which never gets easier. Still hurts though.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you. He used to mimic our previous two cats - one of which slept under his cage whilst he dropped food on her, but she didn't mind! He had recently started miaowing like our Burmesexcat. We'd only been discussing at the weekend, when Stephen would take Paddy the Senegal to live with them, but had said that he and Jimbo would miss each other as they communicated during the day so it wouldn't be for a while.

It was totally sudden as only yesterday we had put a new (definitely parrot safe) toy in for him. Now got a massive macaw cage to dismantle.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes they are the best mimics of the parrot world. And they never forget something they have learned, well mine doesn't. It is strange isn't when an animal seems to one day and is gone the next. Guess they suffer heart attacks etc. like we do.


----------

